# What color are these birds?



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

I recently got some new frillbacks and I'm trying to figure out what their colors are called.

Is he a grizzle blue bar?











I was thinking she's some form of dun?











Both of these birds are very similar in color. Not quite yellow, and both have blue on their tails.




















Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think they may be ash yellow, but its hard to tell with the curl if there may be a yellow checker there. lets see what others have to say....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'd say they are beautiful.


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you for your help. That grizzle looking bird has already paired up with my black hen. What kind of offspring can I get from that pairing? I got these from Diane McGuire in GA, she sometimes sells on Eggbid under the name duckcrazy.

Your birds are gorgeous!!! Do you ever offer anything for sale?

Here are a couple more pics of that hen



















Thanks


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

That's the post I found : )

Right now, for frillbacks, I only have a pair of crested stork marked, a dun cock, the black hen, a reddish grizzled(?) cock, and these new ones.

Are you willing to ship?

Here are some pics of the black and a couple with the grizzle, it shows his color better in these pics...





































Thanks!


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

how did you come by these incredible,gorgeous birds,the reason i ask is.:.i do not believe this happens very often in the wild,..i saw a program on cross breeding,..are these guys escapee,s from said breeder,..all i can say is,.its their lose,..-incredible,..sincerely james waller


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Alright, I found my dream breed. Those are the coolest and most beautfiul birds!


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok thanks, I had no idea what a silver looked like. I just figured she was dun because of the brown in her.

Closer to the summer, do you think you might have a female to pair up with one of the males?

I was told they were stork marked, here are some pics of them.





























Here's my other male...I'm not too sure what the name for his color would be











Let me know what you think. Thanks!!!


----------



## Fbirdie82 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh I didn't see that there was a new standard out!!!!!  Several new "recognized" colors. No in-depth info on the new ones yet, though.








And this picture (my favorite) has been around for awhile...


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

I eventually would like to start breeding for show once I figure out what they're looking for in a show bird. I'm going to try getting a few more crested stork marked pairs this spring, and maybe some crested whites.

I just had to have that ash red male when I saw that feathering, I was blown away. So far he hasn't paired up yet. He's a '99 bird.

I think I'll definately be interested in a pair (if available) in the summer. So far I've only found a handful of people with frillbacks, so I'd love to get in contact with others.

I'm not a member of the AFC yet, do they have a site? I would definately like to join.

Is there a specific standard for the individual varieties or type on the birds? Would the ARC refer to self birds and ARCP be all others? Is there an AOC class?

I love that picture with all the different varieties!

Thanks again!


----------



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

That standard is great, exactly what I was looking for! I'm definately looking forward to some babies from these birds. I know it'll take me a while before I'll have anything show quality, but at least now I have a better idea of what to look for.

I show chickens and a few of the shows are adding pigeons this year and a few already allowed pigeons at the shows. A lot of the exhibitiors and some judges have at some point shown pigeons, so I should be able to get a feel for the shows without totally embarrassing myself at an all pigeon show LOL


----------

